# International and National Wanted



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2016)

From the RCMP Wanted Files:  http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/wanted



http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/wanted/khadar-hassan-khalib







Khadar Hassan Khalib

Wanted on international warrant for participation in terrorist activities.

Wanted for conspiracy, participation in activity of terrorist group and leaving Canada to participate in activity of a terrorist group.

Working in conjunction with Interpol.

Personal description	

Sex: Male
Born: August 1991
Place of Birth: Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
Hair Colour: Black
Eye Colour: Brown
Weight: 150 lbs / 68 kg
Height: 6 ft 3 in / 190 cm










Warnings

Take no action to apprehend this person yourself. Report any information to the nearest RCMP detachment or the police in your area or contact Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2016)

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/wanted/john-douglas-maguire






John Douglas Maguire

Wanted on international warrant for participation in terrorist activities.

Wanted for commission of offence for terrorist group x2, conspiracy, participation in activity of terrorist group x2 and facilitating terrorist activity.

Working in conjunction with Interpol.

Personal description	

Sex: Male
Born: October 1990
Place of Birth: Ottawa, Ontario, Canada
Hair Colour: Brown
Eye Colour: Brown
Weight: 135 lbs / 61 kg
Height: 6 ft 0 in / 183 cm






Warnings

Take no action to apprehend this person yourself. Report any information to the nearest RCMP detachment or the police in your area or contact Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2016)

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/wanted/maiwand-yar






Maiwand Yar

Wanted on Canada-wide warrant for conspiracy to participate in terrorist activites, terrorist activities.

Maiwand Yar is a former student of Mechanical Engineering at the University of Manitoba. In 2007, it is believed that Yar departed Canada with accomplice Ferid Ahmed Imam for Pakistan. According to witnesses, Yar advised that he and Imam were going to ally themselves with the Taliban and attend a terrorist training camp in order to receive instruction on firearms, explosives and guerilla warfare. Their specific objective for joining the Taliban was to fight and kill NATO (North Atlantic Treaty Organization) soldiers in Afghanistan. In a letter sent in 2009, Yar stated that he had in fact spent time in both the Taliban and Al Qaida.

Working in conjunction with RCMP D Division National Security Enforcement Section

Personal description	

Sex: Male
Born: August 1983
Place of Birth: Pakistan
Hair Colour: Black
Eye Colour: Brown
Weight: 141 lbs / 64 kg
Height: 5 ft 8 in / 173 cm
Tattoos: Upper back, "QUAYIUM"
Dark complexion


Warnings

Take no action to apprehend this person yourself. Report any information to the nearest RCMP detachment or the police in your area or contact Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Oct 2016)

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/en/wanted/ferid-ahmed-imam






Ferid Ahmed Imam

Wanted on Canada-wide warrant for participation in terrorist activities, terrorist activities.

Ferid Ahmed Imam is a former student of Biochemistry at the University of Manitoba. He was considered to be a well liked and respected member of the community and had no involvement in criminal activity prior to leaving Canada. In March 2007, Imam departed Canada for Pakistan where he became involved as a weapons instructor at a terrorist training camp aligned with Al Qaida. According to RCMP interviews, Imam was positively identified as an Al Qaida weapons instructor using the alias "Yousef". An RCMP witness interview showed that Imam's objective in joining a terrorist organization and obtaining weapons training was to fight and kill NATO soldiers in Afghanistan. He was last seen in the town of Miran Shah, Pakistan.

Working in conjunction with RCMP D Division National Security Enforcement Section

Personal description

Aliases: Yousef
Sex: Male
Born: September 1980
Place of Birth: Ethiopia
Hair Colour: Black
Eye Colour: Black
Height: 5 ft 7 in / 170 cm


Warnings

Take no action to apprehend this person yourself. Report any information to the nearest RCMP detachment or the police in your area or contact Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477.


----------

